# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  Xin hỏi Safe Z chiều cao an toàn toolpath 2D ở Jdapint ở mục nào ạ

## iphonex

chào cả nhà. ở artcam có Safe Z vậy ở Jdpaint cắt 2D chỗ safe z ở đâu trong quá trình làm dao ạ. E tìm k ra

----------


## hoctap256

trong tab cuối cùng trước khi tính toán Calculate đường dao 
ở chỗ setup machine setup có  ô Clearance và retract đấy

----------

iphonex

----------


## iphonex

> trong tab cuối cùng trước khi tính toán Calculate đường dao 
> ở chỗ setup machine setup có  ô Clearance và retract đấy


Clearance và retract 2 thông số này mình điền số khác vào khi máy cnc chạy k thay đổi gì cả. Mặc định nhấc lên 10mm. K hiểu sao

----------


## hoctap256

bạn dùng bản nào .....có phải dùng qua converter  ko ?

----------


## iphonex

> bạn dùng bản nào .....có phải dùng qua converter  ko ?


Mình dùng JDPaint 5.19. Ko dùng qua converter. 
Bên Artcam nó có Safe Z mình làm đc. Bên Jdpaint làm theo bạn nó ko đc. Mình ko điền thông số nào nó mặc định cũng lên 10mm so với điểm Z0 mình sét ở mặt bàn. Thay các kiểu trong bảng toolpath cũng vẫn lên 10mm

----------

